
Ask HN: Which services are you using to send SMS in 2018? - siquick
Currently using Twilio to send SMS internationally but looking around for other options.<p>Requirements:<p>- Must be able to send internationally<p>- Would like to send from a shortcode rather than a long phone number.<p>- SMS will include a URL and we would like to include an image in the SMS (MMS?)
======
djyaz1200
CEO of communications company here. We send/receive millions of messages with
Twilio. It is our go to solution because it is the most reliable in our
experience. Plivo is their most direct rival in my view. We've considered them
but again Twilio is reliable so we are sticking with it for now but remain
open minded.

FYI Short codes don't interchange well internationally. Also sending MMS has
all kinds of challenges/limitations. If I can be helpful at all I'm... dave @
sendsmart.com.

Cheers

------
rubyfan
Twilio.

